# Close/open water...



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Got word of open water under rock spring road...plus ice breakage along the dam. I'll be @ westbranch dam this Sunday doing some recon and fishing...pictures to come then.

Don.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I would like to know also. I've got the itch to get out and wet a line. Was thinking about trying in my Kayak.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

At westbranch dam now. Still locked as far as I can see west. Shore ice is very thin if not just thick slush about 4-5 feet out. Should open up here by At least thursday...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Heading over to rock...then Knapp rd.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Well...it was a pretty nice day!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Rock spring is open under bridge. Water is dirty but fishable. Knapp rd. Is wide open. 3 people fishing the shore. Did see a bald eagle as I was pulling up to rock spring rd bridge...very cool.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like it needs a little more warm weather maybe. I may still give something a shot in a couple days. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

60 degree rain coming for Monday. And 70 and sunny on Tuesday. You kayakers should be able to get out there and fish. But don't forget, that water is still going to only be in the 30's. So don't go swimming just yet. lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Looking good so far , rain and warm this week will get it going, need some wind then to tear it up.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...it's all coming together here this week. If anyone hits the branch dam later this week snap a couple pictures please of shore line...

Much appreciated .

Don .


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Put all the ice gear away today..all buttoned up till next year..time to chase some steel....the damn is still 3 weeks away from the spawn starting at least...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Can’t wait


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Caught this chunky musky just 10 days after ice out back in 2016...5th cast of the year. 3 days later got 1 eye and lost 2...it's the dam...it's westbranch...you never know lol.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the pics twisted. I was thinking of going out there this past weekend and doing some shoreline fishing.
I'm trying to figure out your perspective of the Knapp Rd pic. Are you standing on SR 14 next to the culvert looking toward Knapp Rd? If so the water has really come up and that whole back bay west of Knapp is at summer pool.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

No...parked car on Knapp just past entrance to boat launch area...road in background is 14 heading east. The back bay is low and dirty but fishable by canoe kayak or small boat...


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is a picture from the boat launch off Knapp road. Low water with land still out in middle.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep. I can see where you were now. At the pull off on Knapp. Thanks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just back from a ride around of the branch, still about the same low and muddy water around knapp road, open water both sides of rock springs rd, but still iced up around gravel ramp west and east ramps. Got a few pics and saw a eagle north of RS bridge eating on what looked like a deer froze in the ice, out in the shadow in one pic.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome! Nice pictures and update snag. Probably same eagle I saw Sunday by rock spring...compared to what saw Sunday there is a lot more open water now...it's close!

Don.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the update. I was pondering taking the kayak out today but with the wind and seeing the ice around the ramps. I might pass wetting a line for a couple more days.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes. Thank you snag. I know where I'm going this weekend.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Mentor Lagoons still locked up at the ramp and floating docks. It will be gone overnight/tomorrow.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The areas by the ramps and RS road that look like water is water on the ice , just open either side of bridge a small ways. Now more water at knapp but take care lots of wood sticking up , they are letting out water the little mahoning from the spillway is high and a nice green.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

As of 10 minutes ago...2/24/18

Tight lines and good times

Don.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Looking good , any old time now.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hit the dam this morning. 7am start time. I lasted 40 minutes lol. The wind was howling. A lot of leaves and branches in the water. Good to get out though. Had a buddy get a follow by Mr. Muskie last night.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I did a short drive around past rock springs rd awhile ago, west gravel ramp had three trailers in lot the lake was choppy and real muddy both sides of bridge. Still real muddy off of knapp rd. Feeder creeks are pouring it in. A few days of no rain will help, it’s suppose to be really windy today wouldn’t b fun out.


----------

